# Find your snow totals from any storm and any date here



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I found this site thanks to Ferti-man . This site can tell you the totals from any day at any point in the country. Heres the link...:salute:

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interactive/html/map.html

Hope this helps all you guys that have asked for a sight to tell you. You can pick specific days and specific towns.payup


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is a page full for CT MA RI southern NH southernVT

scroll down there are lists with totals for each storm some have maps back to 1997

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/snow-info2.shtml


----------

